# Small Lathe in aMotor Home



## Cappy (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anybody had experience mounting & operating a small lathe in a motor home?


----------



## rhahnfl (Feb 15, 2008)

You'd want a good vac system as it could get a little messy with the shavngs.


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 15, 2008)

I have one that goes into a trailer that is towed behind my motorhome. I decided not to put it inside due to the amount of dust that is created by turning and sanding. I also did not want to use the electric systemin my MH as I have seen the wires and don't want to push it too much. I keep a generator in the trailer that I push out when I use it and I have my onboard generator that doesn't work right now due to lack of use. I have been considering building a mount that will slip into my trailer hitch and hold my mini lathe so I can turn outside.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, There was a fellow on IAP that did this a couple of years ago. If I remember correctly, he used something like a small Taig lathe and a 12 volt motor.

Here is a link to a discussion a Taig is referred to in the post.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=33530

The picture shown is of the metal/machining version but buying a tool rest and adapting it to wood/pens is not hard to do. While the poster seemed to be thinking that the link was to a lathe with a duplicator, it was in fact the metal version of the Taig Lathe.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pmla.html

You can order the tool rest for the taig, some mandrels and other items to make it for wood. Here is another link for wood/pen turning accessories on the Taig:
http://www.leevalley.com:80/wood/page.aspx?page=50260&category=&ccurrency=2&sid=

If you search or maybe do a search on google, you can find a 12 volt motor, unless you have a 120V converter or 120V access. 

AS to size, I bought a Taig (minus the motor) a little over 3 years ago and brought it back to Japan in my suitcase. So it is small but still powerful enough for pens and more.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 15, 2008)

Cappy -

I'm betting that if you drive your motorhome over to the North Central Florida Bubbasville at GaryMGg's next weekend, you'll have no end of helpful suggestions as to how you can achieve your goal.  Heck, I'd even go so far as to wager they'd do the modifications for you while you wait.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 15, 2008)

Unless you have a very old motor home, I don't think the wiring will be a problem; but I really doubt you want all of the mess inside your home.  Most of the mini lathers will only draw about 400 watts and that shouldn't tax your electrical system.  The blender you take along to mix up your frozen Margaritas will draw almost that much power.  But if you are concerned, you could get a lathe like the Wilton or the PSI TLCLPLUS that only has a quarter horse motor and will be the equivalent of two 100 watt light bulbs.

A better solution would be to bring along a sturdy table and do your turning outside.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't understand all the concern over electrical power?

Cappy, Would you consider runing a lathe in your bedroom or living room?  If the answer is no then you probably wouldn't want to run it in your RV either.  I mount my Jet mini lathe in my belly storage compartment which slides out for easy access or I just sit the lathe on a campground table.  I have 110 service so no problem there.


----------



## Cappy (Feb 16, 2008)

That was what I was thinking.  I would like to mount the lathe on a rail of some kind that I could swing it out of the bay and work outside. I am thinking that work could be done from a stool or something as it would be closer to the ground.  Is there enough room in a bay for a lathe???


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 16, 2008)

My reference to the electric on my MH is due to the fact that mine is my original 1984 24' class C and I just don't like the way the wiring is pretty much exposed to everything if you look at it. I am more worried about the wires heating up from the constant draw of the lathe. The newer MHs should have better wiring, but I have seen these things burn and it ain't pretty. My other half keeps talking about getting a new one, but I can spend a couple of weeks at the lake in the pouring rain and not have to worry about it getting dirty. This thing has lasted for 24 years, 2 marriages, and 5 kids and keeps on going and helps keep me sane( I know I'll be sorry for saying that). I have rebuilt both sides due to the weather and carpenter ants, and have done a ton of upgrades to it. It is the one thing that I can always rely on when I need to just get away. I like to take my lathe out of the trailer and just turn while the wind is blowing off the lake and the sun is shining on my face. That is peace for me.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cappy_
> 
> That was what I was thinking.  I would like to mount the lathe on a rail of some kind that I could swing it out of the bay and work outside. I am thinking that work could be done from a stool or something as it would be closer to the ground.  Is there enough room in a bay for a lathe???


That depends on the RV!  My storage tray slides out either side of the rv, and my bay doors are 34" tall so you could easily mount any lathe you want.  My slide out tray is 8' long, 2' wide and has a capacity of 500 lbs but I wouldn't want to put anything larger on it than a Jet mini which is really all you need.


----------

